# Trying to Help a friend with a question



## jford951 (Oct 6, 2008)

A friend has to get a new STB is there a series manager for the SD DVR like in the HDDVR?


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

There is on my R15. Can't speak to other series receivers.


----------



## jford951 (Oct 6, 2008)

"Jon J" said:


> There is on my R15. Can't speak to other series receivers.


Is it under manage recordings like the hddvr's


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

The two current models of SD DVR are the R15 and R16. They both operate the same, except the R16 is SWM capable (in simple words, that means it can be used in a mixed SD / HD installation with a certain type of dish).

Non DVR SD receivers are the D11 and D12.


----------



## jford951 (Oct 6, 2008)

carl6 said:


> The two current models of SD DVR are the R15 and R16. They both operate the same, except the R16 is SWM capable (in simple words, that means it can be used in a mixed SD / HD installation with a certain type of dish).
> 
> Non DVR SD receivers are the D11 and D12.


ok but that doesnt answer my question which is were the series manager is on those boxes


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Should be something like Menu>>Manage Recordings>>Series Manager. I don't have one in front of me but it's something like that.


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

On the R15 it is Menu>>Manage Recordings>>Prioritizer


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

jford951 said:


> ok but that doesnt answer my question which is were the series manager is on those boxes


I know, and actually my post was in response to your original post, adding a little information over the first response. Your second question wasn't posted at the time I was writing my reply.

Unfortunately, I do not have an SD DVR active on my account to check the menu structure with, sorry. It looks like your question was answered though by someone who does.

Hopefully you have found all the information you need. If not, please feel free to ask further questions.


----------



## jford951 (Oct 6, 2008)

Jon J said:


> On the R15 it is Menu>>Manage Recordings>>Prioritizer


Thanks she will look for that tonight


----------



## jford951 (Oct 6, 2008)

"Jon J" said:


> There is on my R15. Can't speak to other series receivers.


Is it under manage recordings like the hddvr's


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Jon J said:


> On the R15 it is Menu>>Manage Recordings>>Prioritizer


Thanks Jon, it has been a while for me.


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Thanks Jon, it has been a while for me.


I wish it were the same for me. I have 3 HRs and the difference between them and the R15 is night and day. When the PP recently replaced a dying TiVo-based DirecTV SD DVR I tried my best to talk them out of an HR of any variety. No go. I hate programming commitments but I'm getting closer to agreeing to one just to retire this R15.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

The "prioritizer" on the R15/R16 series works exactly like the "series manager" on the HD DVR's with a couple exceptions.

1. When you click twice on a show in the guide, it is added to the prioritizer as the TOP PRIORITY show unlike the HD DVR's which place the show at the BOTTOM of the list. (lowest priority)

2. You won't be prompted about this and given an option to go to the prioritizer like you are on the HD DVR's. You have to go there yourself to move the newly-added show to the spot you want. (The R15 assumes the user knows what they are doing)


----------



## jford951 (Oct 6, 2008)

thanks everyone we found what we were looking for


----------

